# INT/V TIM CONT-B2 [P0011] TIME 3



## carmensa (Jul 6, 2009)

I need help with this error

INT/V TIM CONT-B1 [P0011] TIME 3
INT/V TIM CONT-B2 [P0021] TIME 3

THE CAR MAKES A CHATTER NOISE (CCCRRRRR) INTERMITENT
it makes the noise when I first start the car for a few seconds then it stops.
it also makes the noise while driving - no particular event, just plain driving foot is on gas, 20 mph or 40mph or 60mph - for a few seconds then goes away.

MAXIMA SE 2002 81k miles

If I replace these valves do I have a guarantee the noise will go away?

Thank you,
Carmen


----------

